# "gren-aids" mitten review?



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

i wanted a pair of mittens that folded back into gloves, and i found these. are they good mittens? will they keep my hands warm?


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

Grenade Gren-Aids Mitts > Winter Mitts + Free Shipping & No Sales Tax

those are the mittens btw


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah, Grenade makes quality stuff and it always looks really cool too.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

the last pair of grenade gloves i owned didn't keep me very warm.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

Technine Icon said:


> Yeah, Grenade makes quality stuff and it always looks really cool too.


uhhhh......sure. ya


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

ThinkFloyd said:


> uhhhh......sure. ya


yeah, exactly what i felt when i read that. but they are the style i'm looking for, and i want to know if anyone has bought them.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

grenade gear is the worst. i would have gone a set of dakines


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

Dawg Catcher said:


> grenade gear is the worst. i would have gone a set of dakines


do dakine have a set of mittens that fold back like that?


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

My wife is really searching for some good mittens that fold into gloves. She said these were ok, but after hearing that Grenade stuff is crap, I'm hesitating to consider them.

Anyone know any GOOD mittens that can fold into gloves?


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> My wife is really searching for some good mittens that fold into gloves. She said these were ok, but after hearing that Grenade stuff is crap, I'm hesitating to consider them.


not all of their stuff is crap though. a lot of it is, but not all of it.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

i have never seen such a thing from dakine but just wondering why do you want a mitten type glove i have never considred riding such a thing love using my fingers and this is not just the alone type matter. if its a thing about heating wise i wouldnt say it matters, most gloves with good insulation are better then mitts. and plus everyone knows only skiers use mittens.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Well, my wife is a skier. She doesn't need her fingers while skiing and her hands are always cold. I figured some mittens that folded open to gloves would keep her warmer, but allow her to use her fingers if she needed to get her pass out for scanning or unzip a pocket without taking off her mittens.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

They're gloves are crappy, but the mittens are very warm.


----------

